# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Removing a stud wall

## zoobell

the stud wall i would like to remove sits under the end roof truss. i am demolishing for an addition, which will make the end room bigger. the brickwork to the RHS of the photo will not be removed. 
the green stud wall in the photo is just sitting in place, it is not secured and braced yet. 
is it okay to remove all of the old (brown) stud wall, or should i leave a stud toward the LHS of the photo, to support the end truss while i slide the new support under there? 
i have removed the cement roof tiles from above the verge rafters. 
 thanks for any advice!

----------


## sol381

not going to tell you what to do but  LOOKS like that stud wall should not  even be touching the truss,.trusses are made to not touch any internal walls. That looks like it was an external wall but still the truss looks ares made to sit on only the perpendicular perimeter walls. i would put a few more studs in that external corner on the left tho. Maybe an engineer will better advise.

----------


## zoobell

thanks sol,
it was previously an external wall. i knocked out the brickwork, and was hacking into the stud wall with a sledge hammer when my horrified onlookers stopped me. to me close up, it also looks like the truss is supported at the sides, not along the whole length.  this is partly because all the roof trusses look similar, and not all of them have a wall running along underneath them. i will hack out all except the LHS studs and take another picture.

----------


## Bloss

Again - can't always tell by pictures (and read my signature  :Rolleyes:  )  but it looks to me as though you just need to add another stud tightly into the corner on the left end so the truss is sitting on two studs - that wall under the truss should not be holding any weight of the truss. Whoever has built it should have left a gap between the bottom of the bottom chord and the top plate off the wall with a wall bracket which is a right angle bracket which has slots in the long vertical leg - the nails into the truss should be at the top of the slots so that as the roof settles the third just slides down bit, but the wall is kept in place horizontally.

----------


## zoobell

thanks so much!
this time i worked with no-one watching : o )
nothing moved, and this is my result:

----------

